# Solvent for PVA glue on concrete floor?



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an assembly table in my shop and the floor around the perimeter is really slick!
I guess it is the dripped glue smeared around before it dries. Every now and then, I scrap the floor with a paint scraper and that helps. Even after a harsh scraping it is not like the rest of the floor.
The concrete is about seven years old and sealed with an acrylic sealer. The glue I've been dripping is PVA, specifically Titebond III exterior glue.
Is there anything that will dissolve the glue without ruining the sealed finish?
Thanks in advance for any help you all might give me.
BTKS


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

The MSDS lists ethanol as the solvent / carrier so I would say alchohol would be a good try. I can't say if alcohol would attack the acrylic but I would guess it would. You may have to decide if you'd rather live with the glue or re-apply the acrylic. Please report back with results or if you found another solution.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Try 91% isopropyl alcohol (high power rubbing alcohol) as it's real cheap. Or denatured alcohol which is more expensive. I use both for cleaning epoxy off custom fishing rods.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Are you sure the assembly table is in fact in your workshop or not maybe somewhere else?

I just checked out your workshop to take a peek at your assembly table and you don't have one! very strange?

Sure its not solvent base glue you are using?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Hot vinegar works pretty well to soften PVA. It will usually start peeling after being exposed for a little while.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That is weird, my Titebond glue pops off concrete floors easily with a scraper. You could hit it with a pole sander (like one used to sand sheetrock) to rough it up.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I have epoxy floors and my experience is the same as Pinto with Titebond


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yep a scraper fixes up my floor too


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Place some old newspapers down BEFORE the assembly work begins. Afterwards, just pick up the papers. A daily news type of paper. What, maybe $0.50 a day? Lay it around where the glue does drip, to catch the excessive glue.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Re : Laying down newspapers.

I get lots of sheets of corrugated with shipments, which I use to protect the floor in the paint room. The advantage is it can stay down for awhile before being kicked up as newspapers are.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I won't be able to check these suggestions for a couple of days but I can't wait.
The pole sander followed by some vinegar sounds like my first try. I keep both 90+ rubbing alcohol and vinegar around for cleaning and rust removal.
Thanks again.
BTKS


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Robert, 
Yes the table is there, at least it was an hour ago. I decided to post my shop but not the contents. I did not want to display a shopping list for local thieves.
I do believe there is a vanishing solution somewhere in the shop. I can't find half the things I need when I need them. I trip over them when I don't need them.
Later, 
BTKS


----------

